# Tacoma's "Project 300" build



## tacoma_2002

Well here I go with my long awaited build thread.

I had dropped by the local ATV shop to see if I could get a lead on a TRX300FW to build as my mud bike when I spotted this '99 Honda 300 2wd sitting out back of the shop on 4 flats...long story short I opened my mouth and bought it .

As you all know its getting harder and harder to find a 300 reasonable, so when I brought this one home (after draining the old gas and replacing with new of course) and kicked it once it started right up :rockn:!

I dont have any pictures of it when I brought it home, but this one should suffice for now.











Here I had already Pressure washed/degreased, swapped out wheels with foreman rear/300 4x4 front (so I could roll it around), installed a new gearshift lever (didn't have one to begin with), and removed the racks/plastic.


I'll post pictures of the rest of my build when I get access to DSL/Highspeed.


----------



## tacoma_2002

To Do List:

Sand/Prime/Paint Frame
Front brakes
Rear Diff
Rear Brakes
Ball Joints
Front Wheel Bearings
New Vent Lines
New Plastics (will paint these in the meantime)
Foreman 500 rims/tires
300EX Shocks Front/Rear
General Tuneup
New Headlights (ones broken)
Buff Gas Tank
Sand/Prime/Paint Racks
Polish Differential
Swingarm bearings/grease holders

and I'm sure theres something I've forgot....


----------



## 650Brute

Them things are like Gems


----------



## 850PoPo

You gonna convert it to a four wheel drive ?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Actually, I've called around on some junk 300FW's trying to get an idea of how much I'd have in a 4x4 conversion. Turns out (unless I find one super super cheap) that I'll come out better by leaving this one 2x4 and buying a 4x4 and building it also.

I'm currently midway through the build, but I wont tell you about it until I can post some pics . Just waiting on gears and some odd and in parts to button er' all up.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Are we gunna see motor mods to this 300?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Possibly.

My parts will be here today...

After letting it run for a while with transmission fluid in the gas it smoked a little. I changed out the gas a few days back, and it still smoked a little, but not as much. I'm going to run it after the diff install with no plastic, and if it still smokes after a hour or so of riding you'll get to see....

Weisco piston
Bore
'88 Cam
BR timing chain
Clutch kit
port/polish
300ex carb


----------



## phreebsd

Good luck on this restore. I'm going to start a thread like this soon and chronicle my restore on my 1985 ATC70. It runs great. I ride it often.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Thanks.

UPS was so kind to drop my parts off about half an hour ago. 

All parts are Genuine Honda and the gears count out to be a 3.88888889 therefore making them 3.88's.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Tacoma I would seriously reconsider running the 300EX carb. You aren't going to be making enough power to need that carb. It's going to be dumping a lot of fuel into the motor. Probably a lot more than needed. Unless you got a good deal on it or the stock carb is shot!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Depending on what bore size I have to jump to will depend on the carb. Maybe just the stock carb with a jet kit. If I only have to go .020 over or so I wont use it, but if I decide/have to jump to .060-.080 over, then I'll probably do a carb upgrade of some kind to not only meet the fuel demands for the bigger bore, but the cam also.

I appreciate the idea's fellas keep um comin'.

Feel free to elaborate.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

So is this going to be a trail quad or a 2wd beast?? If you go all out on the motor then by all means you will need the 300EX carb. I just based my opinion off the engine mods you listed! If you red plastics and tank are in good shape would you be interested in trading for some green ones?


----------



## tacoma_2002

For now its a trail bike, but depending on my luck with finding a 4x4 to build, it may become a 2wd 4x4 killer or possibly a 4x4 conversion. 

Plastics were faded, but are now painted back red. May be interested in selling them, this bike will probably (within the next 3 or 4 months) get brand new plastic.


----------



## phreebsd

i just noticed you have a flame stool. i bet that came from harbor freight


----------



## tacoma_2002

Indeed it did.

After a few of the casters fell off (nuts stripped out) I welded them back on...Now one of the casters spins (didn't hold it flush when welding) into the tool tray on the bottom....I wheeled around about 2weeks ago, fell out off the stool and into a pile of tools I had laid out on the floor....

Talk about sore the next day!

Back to the bike.

I've been sick for the past few days, but today I mustered up the strength to go out and build the differential. Everything checks out to spec....couldn't ask for any better results on the rear diff!

Took the swingarm races out and put in new grease holders and installed new swingarm bearings/races as well. 

It'll probably be Saturday night before I get it all complete.

More pictures soon.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Front Plastic:

*Before*









*After*








​


----------



## tacoma_2002

*One of the BIGGEST problems with the bike*









*I'd say shes seen a little mud in her day..*

*Brakes*









*Swingarm*











​


----------



## tacoma_2002

*Swingarm ready to be removed*









*Back half primed out*









*Back half painted*










*Ball Joint Replacement*










*New Wheel Bearings*
*







*

*Rear Diff Rebuild kit*










*Handle bars getting ready for paint*










*Painted*


----------



## tacoma_2002

*Tank ready for buffing*
*Before*









*After*









*Plastics dry and new headlights installed*


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looking good.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Got the swingarm/rear diff/brakes all back on today and rode it around the field a bit. Everything functions flawlessly .

Front EX suspension arrived this afternoon, and I had time to get it put on before I called it a day...

Not sure of the factory specs, but with the shocks adjusted to the next to highest setting, my lowest point in the front now sits at 11.5" of GC w/25's. My Foreman 500 4x4 sits at only 9.5" w/26's.

The ride was significantly improved and all I had to do (modification wise) was bend the upper shock mounts in a bit to fit the shocks. Other than that its a direct bolt in installation.

Thanks bayou boy!


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Those g/c numbers are pretty impressive! Looks like I need to get the 300ex shocks! That swing-arm looked rough! Did you replace the ring and pinion along with the rear-diff rebuild?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yep all new parts in the rear! Bought the gears and lots of misc. parts from Honda.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Just decided to order some of the 27" Superswamper TSL's for it. Skinny/wide or skinnys?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Just ordered skinny/wides.


----------



## IBBruin

phreebsd said:


> Good luck on this restore. I'm going to start a thread like this soon and chronicle my restore on my 1985 ATC70. It runs great. I ride it often.


One word....... PICTURES!


----------



## ragginrancher2008

You getting those 15 dollar overstocks??


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yeah. Ordered them yesterday! Should be here around the weekend!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Tires arrived today. Should have them on tomorrow!


----------



## Polaris425

WHOOOO :rockn: havin tires on your doorstep when you get home is like getting up on christmas morning!!!!!!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Tell me about it! Got them on today and took um for a little test drive...didn't play too long...the 20* weather dosen't allow that right now .

Post pictures soon.


----------



## tacoma_2002

BTW GC is now 12.75" front and 12" under the rear shock with 9.5 under the chunk. Tires measure out to be a tad over 28" with 5psi.


----------



## 650Brute

Pics! Pics!


----------



## Roboquad

:agreed: pics


----------



## tacoma_2002

Will try and post pics tomorrow!


----------



## tacoma_2002

*The new parts*










*Gears*









*Pinion Bearing*










*Pinion w/Bearing*










*Pinion installed*










Ring gear installed










*Swing arm grease cups/ races installed*









*Rear brakes going on*










*Without fenders lol.*


----------



## tacoma_2002

*Front fenders on*










*Racks on*










*EX rear installed*
*







*

*Front EX suspension*










*Rims painted*










*New ground clearance numbers 13.5 front *










*Now I just need to finish a few odd and in's!*


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good!! :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Thanks man! Got 'er all washed up today from the one ride I actually got to take it on . 

To Do List:

Remove paint overspray from shocks (bought them that way...grrr!)
Foot/Hand rear brake cable
Fender foot guards
Headlight bulb
Finish painting the axle/brake cover


In the market for a junk 300 4x4 to remove side cover/transfercase/front diff from...Can you guess where the build is going?

Future plans are to include. *unless I luck up on a junky/running 4x4 to build*

Engine build
Wiseco HC piston
'88 cam
Jet Kit
BR Timing chain
EPI clutch kit

For the future lift Im going to fab up some new control arms and swingarm/driveshaft for a custom 6" ....after the 4x4 conversion of course .


----------



## 850PoPo

Man your progress show's there for sure looks great


----------



## tacoma_2002

I appreciate it! You just can't beat buildin' an old 300. I wish I'd gotten a chance to take a picture of it all together in the begining...It looked TERRIBLE...I was like a kid ripping into gifts on christmas day, jerkin' parts off it as soon as I got it into the shop lol!


----------



## bump530

looks great. im in the process of fixin a 2wd up...but im not doin near as much as you. just tryin to get it running good, and ready for ridin. im puttin 27x12s laws on the and just foreman tires on the front.

if ur gonna convert to 4wd...ur gonna need ALOT. i dont think the front diff just bolts in, i think u either have to build brackets or get a 4wd frame. u will also need a-arms, hubs, knuckles, and all the actualy compents. maybe u already knew this, but i just wanted to be sure.

i sure do wish my 300 was red tho.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good, ive been looking an old 300 to start on


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yep. A donor bike is definately the way to go on a 4x conversion. As far as the A-arms/ mounts they will be totally custom. Knuckles/hubs/brakes will all be from the donor bike.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Any updates? She burning rubber yet?


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yep. I've took her on 2 rides so far. Had to set the toe-in a little, but other than that its doin' great! I'll try to post some pics of our next ride.


----------



## Polaris425

you need to sneek peek us some pics! :rockn:


----------



## 850PoPo

Im looking forward to seeing this bike completed Honda 300 is my favorite atv ive never owned one but rode many of them


----------



## bump530

download the manual from the downloads section...it will help get all the parts back in the right spot under the clutch cover.

as far as the kick start goes, its simpleafter u figure it out. u have to "wind" it back up. hook the spring on the catch, and then turn the shaft (with the kickstart on the end of it) approx 1 turn until you can get the stop tab to the right place. it can be tricky the first time, but its not that bad. hope that makes sense


----------

